# ati video card pn 109-a62931-01



## jeddybean (May 16, 2009)

i have a ATI video card part number 109-A62931-01. I missplaced the installation CD and don't remember the model name. How can I find the driver?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Seems to be in the low X series , either an x300 or x600. Do not know for sure.

You can get the display driver and Catalyst control center at the bottem of this page.

http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownlo...px?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.21&lang=English


----------

